# Water Test Kits



## Wall

Hi all,
Does anyone here have a suggestion for water test kits for brewing?
Currently have Ph meter and test kit for my aquaponics which is all about ammonium and nitrites. Doesn't offer anything meaningful for brewing but would like a similar test kit for my brewing.
About halfway through Palmer and Kaminski's book on water and realising that my local water report is waaaay too ballpark to be useful. (Applecross in Perth)
I'm in a rental and will be for a while yet so figure that it's a sound investment given that my water will change every time I move.
Even if I RO I figure that being able to check additions is worthwhile.
Apologies if I'm treading on old ground here but couldn't see a thread that really gave an answer on whether there's a worthwhile value for money kit retailing in Australia (if I'm just no good at searching a link to a relevant thread would be appreciated).
Cheers folks.


----------



## Wall

Almost forgot Aquacheck strips come up a bit in searches but don't know anyone that uses them. Are they worthwhile or fairly ballpark?


----------



## GalBrew

You can get the LaMotte kit that Palmer endorses or you can get the iDip kit that is a bit more fancy. Both are expensive and you will probably have to get it from the US. I would try Morebeer.


----------



## Wall

LaMotte I haven't found an Australian retailer for, the iDip looks like a good (disregarding the cost factor with both) option but I'm worried about hardware and software redundancy with that one.
Don't wanna end up with a test kit that no longer has any support in five years


----------



## Wall

Suspect I'll end up buying a Lamotte and then trying to forget what it cost


----------



## MHB

If you have a fair idea what's in your water, add what you need and adjust pH to suit.
A fairly inexpensive TDS meter can tell you a lot, my local water comes mostly from 1 reservoir, but they can change from time to time, just checking the conductivity tell me where the water is from, from there what's in it isn't too hard to work out.

I really think people are over complicating water chemistry, the only real concern is to get your carbonates down if they are too high (by diluting or boiling), make sure you have the amount of Ca, Chloride and Sulphate you want, then adjust the pH with acid - you wont get down low enough in much other than very dark beers unless you acidify.
Getting rid of Chlorine (not Chloride) again boiling and/or adding some metabisulphite is at least as important as all the rest.
Mark


----------



## Killer Brew

Will chlorine dissipate if left in an open vessel overnight or would you still need to boil?


----------



## sp0rk

Killer Brew said:


> Will chlorine dissipate if left in an open vessel overnight or would you still need to boil?


The Coffs council water lab told me leaving it over night was enough


----------



## dammag

What acid do people use to adjust pH?

Is there a source for phosphoric acid?


----------



## RdeVjun

Lactic acid is good. http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=5185


----------



## RdeVjun

Echo echo.... double post.


----------



## sp0rk

dammag said:


> What acid do people use to adjust pH?
> 
> Is there a source for phosphoric acid?


I was going to use Hydrochloric as I can get it easily from work, but have been told not to due to flavour additions
Keg King have phosphoric acid, so if your LHBS stocks their stuff, you might be able to get it there


----------



## dammag

Interesting.

I was thinking Lactic acid but was concerned about the flavour threshold. I have some citric acid and I find the flavour threshold quite low.

The Keg King phosphoric acid is nice and cheap.

I suppose the first investment should be a pH meter!


----------



## dblunn

My local chemical supplier (Nowra Chemicals) sells 5L containers of food grade 85% Phosphoric. I bought sone and use it for rust converter as well as for brewing.
Dave


----------



## rude

Killer Brew said:


> Will chlorine dissipate if left in an open vessel overnight or would you still need to boil?


As long as they don't use chloramine


----------



## rude

Wall said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone here have a suggestion for water test kits for brewing?
> Currently have Ph meter and test kit for my aquaponics which is all about ammonium and nitrites. Doesn't offer anything meaningful for brewing but would like a similar test kit for my brewing.
> About halfway through Palmer and Kaminski's book on water and realising that my local water report is waaaay too ballpark to be useful. (Applecross in Perth)
> I'm in a rental and will be for a while yet so figure that it's a sound investment given that my water will change every time I move.
> Even if I RO I figure that being able to check additions is worthwhile.
> Apologies if I'm treading on old ground here but couldn't see a thread that really gave an answer on whether there's a worthwhile value for money kit retailing in Australia (if I'm just no good at searching a link to a relevant thread would be appreciated).
> Cheers folks.





Wall said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone here have a suggestion for water test kits for brewing?
> Currently have Ph meter and test kit for my aquaponics which is all about ammonium and nitrites. Doesn't offer anything meaningful for brewing but would like a similar test kit for my brewing.
> About halfway through Palmer and Kaminski's book on water and realising that my local water report is waaaay too ballpark to be useful. (Applecross in Perth)
> I'm in a rental and will be for a while yet so figure that it's a sound investment given that my water will change every time I move.
> Even if I RO I figure that being able to check additions is worthwhile.
> Apologies if I'm treading on old ground here but couldn't see a thread that really gave an answer on whether there's a worthwhile value for money kit retailing in Australia (if I'm just no good at searching a link to a relevant thread would be appreciated).
> Cheers folks.


The water calculators will get you close without checking eg (Brun Water)

I tried the test strips but didnt like them

So I bought a ph tester AD12 overseas for only $62 was $150 at Perth Scientific

I also use R/O water & Im a couple of suburbs from you in Melville so similar water you would think


----------



## Danscraftbeer

I have the API master kit for Aquaponics. Its only good for clear water. I will say I get different readings to the AD11 PH meter. (from perth scientific)
example: API water kit reads PH6.8. AD11 reads PH6.2. on the same Aquaponic water :huh:
So forget the water kit for brewing imo. and get a decent ph meter. Its good to messure mash and wort etc. Don't go shy on calibration fluids.


----------



## Tex083

I recentyl used a Red Sea test kit ofr my Calcium. I tested brewing water to make sure imm hitting my target. It was a left over from salt water aquarium days.
I have a Red Sea alkilinity test also its good but the test kits are arounf $75 from memory. VERY accurate.
http://thereefshop.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9&products_id=1987


----------



## Willigofasta

dblunn said:


> My local chemical supplier (Nowra Chemicals) sells 5L containers of food grade 85% Phosphoric. I bought sone and use it for rust converter as well as for brewing.
> Dave


Hi Dave,
I live in Nowra and have just started to look at Shoalhaven Tap Water chemistry when I noted this post from you. Wondering if you might be able to furnish figures fror chloride and alkalinity which are not published in the monthly water data reports by Shoalhaven Water, Cheers, Bruce


----------



## dblunn

Willigofasta said:


> Hi Dave,
> I live in Nowra and have just started to look at Shoalhaven Tap Water chemistry when I noted this post from you. Wondering if you might be able to furnish figures fror chloride and alkalinity which are not published in the monthly water data reports by Shoalhaven Water, Cheers, Bruce


Hi Bruce, I pested the council and finally got a custom report, this is what the main concentrations are for northern Shoalhaven (Bamerang reservoir). Ca: 22, Mg: 3, Na: 10, HCO3: 55.8, CO3: 0.2, Cl:17, SO4: 19, pH: 7.8
These numbers are a bit dated now and probably should be updated but they work well anyway. 
Where abouts in Nowra are you?


----------



## Willigofasta

Well done getting a custom report. Your figures are a bit different to mine. I got a reply from one of the water engineers at council who advised that central Nowra where I live (Osborne Street) could be supplied by either Flatrock or Bamarang but that, regardless, their figures are consistently much the same. He gave me a chloride figure but said they don't measure alkalinity or bicarbonate. Ca: 24, Mg: 5, Na:13, Cl: 43, SO4: 27, pH: 7.7. I'll plug in the HCO3 and CO3 you are using and see how it goes. Cheers. Would be nice to share a brew one day when all this social distancing is done. I'm sure I could use a few hints!


----------

